# saa7135 - asus tv tuner

## AAAle

Hi all

is there anyone that got the asus tv tuner work? i mean the one with 7135 chipset.

i've tried a lot of things from forcing module load (ex: modprobe saa7134 tuner=xx card=xx) from emergeing and trying a lot of software (like mythtv, xawtv and tvtime)

any suggestions? i'm becoming crazy. 

see you  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## stealthy

I have same chipset based Video Card that's currently not working.

It used to work before but I've forgotten the tuner & card numbers for it.

Moreover I am not sure if its kernel related. Previously when I had it working I was using gentoo-dev-sources and now I am using hardened-dev-sources

----------

## jtang613

I'm not sure this card is fully supported by the kernel yet.  I had purchased an Asus TVFM 7135 before, under the impression it was saa7134-based, the vendor accidentally mislabelled it.  After searching through the /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.c I was unable tp find a match for the saa7135 chip.  From what I understand, Phillips is guarding this particular chips' internals pretty carefully.  Might be some time before you see kernel support for it.

I ended up exchanging the tuner card for the older saa7133-based card.

----------

## AAAle

so only solution is to buy another tv tuner... isn't it ?   :Confused: 

----------

## jtang613

If you are still able to return it for a refund, then it's definately the easiest way.  Look for the older version of the Asus TVFM card.  It has a metal box sheilding the tuner circuitry, whereas the newer model does not.

One thing I've learned the hard way over the years is to always check the Linux hardware-compatibility lists before making a purchase.

Jason

----------

## AAAle

yeah you are right, i always check it but i found this tv tuner in a packard imedia 5005 so that's why i tryed to get it work.

thanks for help, tomorrow i will check for a new device

Bye   :Wink: 

----------

## lukas.svoboda

Hi,

what are the latest news? Is the ASUS TV/FM 7135 card supported now? Did anyone get it working (both TV and FM radio) ?

----------

## lukas.svoboda

Maybe someone can find this useful.

Asus TV/FM 7135 Gentoo Linux micro HOWTO

1/ use vanilla kernel 2.6.11 - http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.11.tar.bz2

2/ apply 2.6.11-cko4 patch - http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

3/ apply FM tuner patch - http://www.spinics.net/lists/vfl/msg14968.html

4/ recompile kernel with I2C support (i2c-core), Video for Linux (videodev), Philips SAA7134 Support (saa7134)

5/ load the saa7134 module with card=53 option (it defines the card type), second option tuner=54 (tda8290) is not required because the tuner type is given by the card type

----------

## v6sa

Hello! I would want to get it working too, but i dont understand how im i suposed to patch the kernel with this patch. I did bzip2 -d xxx, and patch -p1 < xxx, but i got very confusing messages after it.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

i upgraded yesterday the kernel to 2.6.12.5.

the tuner works well with tvtime, not in xawtv. maybe tomorrow i will try freevo.

the module is modprobed without options and the card is known as number 53 (asus tvfm 7135).

hope this helps you!

bye DaVe

----------

## Danuvius

I'm going a little bit crazy:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2961748.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413129.html

I use gentoo-source-2.6.14-r4 with a reiser4 patch; have the saa7134 driver loaded with card=53 and tuner=54... but nothing.  no signal.

And oddly, cat /dev/video1 (asus tvfm 7135 is my second tuner) returns an "invalid argument" response.... instead of a stream of characters.

Any help would be immensely appreciated!!

----------

